
Show HN: Dishes Nearby – CoreML and Yelp: search for dishes instead of restaurants - rezashirazian
http://dishesnearby.com/
======
haburka
Can it differentiate between hot dogs and not hot dogs?

~~~
rezashirazian
Yes.

------
AuzzieStig
This is an app i would use. Any chance Android will ever see it?

~~~
rezashirazian
Probably not. I built it to try out CoreML and apply it for a practical
solution.

